# So confused-hip dysplasia or injury? Advice is appreciated!



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

A few weeks ago I started to notice Sophie was having a tiny bit of stiffness when she got up (lasting about 3-5 seconds) and it seemed to have gotten worse last week, where she would limp for a few seconds after getting up (I called the vet last Thursday, scheduled an appt for today). 

On Friday, the weather was nice and Sophie seemed to feel better, so I took her to the park and played fetch. She was perfectly fine at the park, and had a fantastic time. On Saturday she was VERY sore and limping quite badly. She (as always) gets better once warmed up and moving around, but seemed to be pretty sore. She has gotten progressively better since Saturday-but still limping a bit even today.

So at her appt tonight, the vet did different manipulations and said that while her 'symptoms' sound like hip dysplasia, when she moved her legs around she didn't show any signs of discomfort that is typical when a dog has bad hips. In particular, Sophie loves to stretch her back legs straight out behind her a lot, and the vet said that is usually very painful for dogs who have hip problems and they try and avoid that. I've actually noticed Sophie stretching more often since her back leg problems have started...

So the vet is thinking it might actually be some sort of injury, but of course won't rule out hip dysplasia until x-rays, but put Sophie on Rimadyl first to see if that helps, and if not then probably have x-rays if the problem persists.

I'm curious what other people think-I think it's strange she is showing classic symptoms of hip dysplasia, but manipulation of her back legs seem to cause her no discomfort, and she even seems to really enjoy stretching her legs in a way that most hip dysplastic dogs would find painful....

Any thoughts? Advice? Thank you!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I personally suggest getting the x-rays done anyways. Hip dysplasia can be different depending on the dog. Your dog's symptoms and condition sound exactly like one of my dogs that has terrible hips. Whenever I take her out to the park she is very sore the next day. But she also stretches out, although she is painful when her hips are messed with.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Personally, I would wait it out and see what happens. What would you do differently if it is decided she has dysplasia? Probably nothing. 

I remember when one of my goldens got bad hip years ago. I asked the vet about x-rays to confirm dysplasia and if not dysplasia, it would be arthritis. She gave great advice. No need to x-ray. Doesn't matter which it is, treatment will be the same.


----------



## auntiemissa (Apr 19, 2010)

I would get your dog OFF rimadyl ASAP. My vet wanted to put my dog on that due to torn knee ligaments so i researched it and found that it has caused death as a side effect in many cases.I asked my vet about other options and they told me to put my dog to sleep.I switched vets asap.My new vet does NOT even use rimadyl because of its dangers.He put my dog on metacam,which is way safer and cheaper.I would research rimadyl and ask about other options.good luck


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree that metacam is a better, safer drug. Also give tramadol a try instead.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

My dog (estim. 9 month-old) was just diagnosed having hip dysplasia (no x-rays yet, but according to the vet, it's obvious) :frown: We'll be doing x-rays fairly soon.

I don't know the disorder well but these are some symptoms Ponyo has:
She does some "bunny hopping" when moving faster and "tippi toe" walking with her back legs especially when stiff or in pain. Her toes point somewhat out instead of straight forward and she sort of sits on her legs often, like butt is not touching ground.
I don't think I've ever seen sliding of the bed/sofa like her stretching the rear legs on her way out (my lab does this all the time).

Let's hope that it's minor injury; it's hard to see your family member having some rough time no matter what you do... And limiting free running is heartbreaking.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

What do Rimadyl and Metacam do?
Are these for pain or for hip problems?

Sorry to ask in the thread; just trying to learn to help my pup.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Both Metacam and Rimadyl are NSAIDS (non steroidal anti inflamatory drug). They are used for pain management in many cases but commonly for arthritic patients.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Both Metacam and Rimadyl are NSAIDS (non steroidal anti inflamatory drug). They are used for pain management in many cases but commonly for arthritic patients.


Thank you! :smile: You're better than vets!!!

Maybe we'll look into and talk to vet about Metacam/Tramadol. Ponyo gets currently only asprin for pain (I try not to give too often), but that Metacam seems more appropriate.
Something stomach friendly would be great; even with bone heavy meal asprin causes loose stools.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't give aspirin because it can cause more harm than good. Its just not formulated for dogs. 

You should also look into acupuncture, water therapy and an injection called Adequan. 

Adequan® Canine - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


----------



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you SO much for the warning about Rimadyl-I just did some research and am stunned to find out how many dogs have had serious side effects and even died on this drug. I asked the vet if I have to worry about any POSSIBILITY of ANY serious side effects, she shrugged and said no, just to watch for vomiting and/or diarrhea. I'm shocked that she couldn't at least mention that there is a risk of any serious harm! AND on top of it, I mentioned that my dog had Metacam as a puppy and did very well on it (why didn't she just prescribe Metacam again?!).

I'm not giving Sophie any more and calling in the morning to get her on Metacam-thanks again! 

On another-Sophie is doing MUCH better since on the Rimadyl (she took one yesterday, one at breakfast today and one tonight at dinner).

So is it too early to feel hopeful that it's not hip dysplasia or arthritis, since she's responding so quickly to the Rimadyl? Honestly, I'm a bit confused as to how this helps rule out dysplasia, since it's a pain med maybe it's just making her hips feel better...?! But the vet said this is to help rule it out, hopefully she's right on THAT one!

Also, Sophie was laying on the floor earlier and I was moving her back legs all around (very slowly) in all sorts of different directions and angles, while keeping me hand on her hip joint, and none of it caused any discomfort at all (she didn't even raise her head) nor did I feet any popping or movement at all of the hip joint, so I'm cautiously optimistic that she doesn't have bad hips...but I know it's too early to tell for sure


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I would use Tramadol for a while, and then do the Adequan injections twice a week for 3 weeks. And then do them when you think she needs them.


----------



## Sophie45 (Jan 3, 2011)

I went to the vets today and swapped the Rimadyl for Metacam, but have to wait two days to start her on Metacam to get the Rimadyl out of her system.
(I have some more questions regarding Rimadyl and Metacam-I'll start a separate thread).

Sophie seems to be getting better and better, I'm feeling even more confident that it's not something permanent-her limping is going away, getting up after sitting for a while doesn't seem as difficult for her, and her gait is getting back to normal (and she only took three pills of the Rimadyl, and has gone more than 24 hrs without anything). I'm feeling [tentatively] relieved, keeping my fingers crossed and cautiously optimistic it's not osteoarthritis or hip dysplasia....


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't give aspirin because it can cause more harm than good. Its just not formulated for dogs.
> 
> You should also look into acupuncture, water therapy and an injection called Adequan.
> 
> Adequan® Canine - Novartis Animal Health US, Inc.


Thank you for the great advice!! Again :biggrin:

We'll definitely replace asprin asap! And I think we also will consult another vet too... Acupuncture sounds interesting and Ponyo loves swimming so water therapy would be a perfect fit if we can find a place to do that :smile: So happy to hear that there are ways to help my little doggie.


----------

